# Destination folder for PhotoScape



## sailor86

Anybody familiar with PhotoScape? Well, I'd like to open a new folder solely for the use of PhotoScape edited photos. Now how's that done?


----------



## Wrench97

In the save dialog box, use the second button down to save to a different folder, create a new folder and it will save to that folder until you change it to a different one.


----------

